
Michael O. Church: “Software engineers aren't a privileged set” - Apocryphon
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-software-engineers-make-so-much-With-so-many-students-pursuing-careers-in-software-engineering-today-do-you-see-salaries-going-down-significantly-in-the-future-If-so-by-how-much/answer/Michael-O-Church?share=1
======
mindcrime
Heh... I love michaelochurch. I mean, I don't always agree with him, and
sometimes he can be a little bit obnoxious / overly opinionated / whatever.
But he's right on the money quite often; and you have to respect a guy who
takes a principled stand, refuses to bow to popular pressure, and stands his
ground.

I wish he still posted here on HN, but I think he either got banned, or just
dropped off for some reason. :-(

